# fuel fitting



## Rusty (Feb 16, 2017)

What sealant do you use to seal a fuel fitting going into a carburetor? I am thinking Permatex thread sealant.


----------



## havasu (Feb 16, 2017)

Nothing but a hose clamp.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 16, 2017)

havasu said:


> Nothing but a hose clamp.



They are steel lines.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 16, 2017)

Small piece of rubber tube and 2 clamps. I wouldn't use a sealant that might decay and cause a leak. Nothing worse than fireworks when you least expect it.


----------



## havasu (Feb 16, 2017)

You sure your flared fittings aren't messed up? I've seen teflon tape used but I would rather use rectorseal if anything was needed.

I like Tom's idea. Get a new 2" flared stub and transfer to fuel line for a few inches. It allows more flex when the engine flexes.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 17, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Small piece of rubber tube and 2 clamps. I wouldn't use a sealant that might decay and cause a leak. Nothing worse than fireworks when you least expect it.



It is leaking in the fitting. Replacement carb is over $600.


----------



## havasu (Feb 17, 2017)

Go get a brass barbed fitting. it is soft enough to mold into any imperfections and you can push fuel line and clamp it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2017)

Can you take a picture of the leak? Fuel is a tough one, most chemical sealants wont last long. There are some epoxys and those steel stick things that could work.


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 2, 2017)

I would be wary of using teflon tape as well.  I used it on a demon carb years ago.  a small piece broke off and lodged itself in the accelerator pump.  it took me forever to figure it out, I always had an off idle stumble I could not get rid of.  basically metal fittings should not require sealant, if they do they should be replaced in my limited experience.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 9, 2017)

Finally got to it. The accelerator pump was leaking and running across and dripping off the fitting. It's hell when you can't see.


----------



## havasu (Mar 9, 2017)

But yet he drives?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 9, 2017)

Many years ago when I worked at a grocery store, we had an old man who was so blind, one of us would have to show him which pickup was his.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2017)

Rusty said:


> Finally got to it. The accelerator pump was leaking and running across and dripping off the fitting. It's hell when you can't see.



     You got that right ! 

     More and brighter lights help a bit .  Have to get my tr-focal aligned right and have to get my eyes to the correct distance .

     Then the sweat runs down the inside of the lenses ......     :-(

     Getting old is not for cowards .  And it does not get better as you get older .    :-9

Wyr
God bless


----------

